# Top 20 website?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I found a complete ranking on the AKC website.
http://www.akc.org/reg/dogreg_stats.cfm


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear what I was talking about. I was asking about the current Top 20 conformation golden retrievers for 2010. I said "breed ranking" but meant it as "not the group" ranking, since I've seen a Top 20 group and all breed ranking.  But thank you!


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

As of July 31. 2010:


Standing	Previous	Name	Points	Owner
1 GCH CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff	8224	T Struble/M Struble/K Dunn
2 GCH CH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride	6428	H Doizaki/J Jensen
3 GCH CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN	5869	L Chew/J Andras/A Andras/B Bischoff
4 GCH CH Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise	5110	K Oshima/L Jordan-Fenner
5 GCH CH Sunjoie 'N Woodland Anyway U Slice It	3919	S SHILKOFF/J Davis
6 GCH CH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire	3512	R Caldwell/P Branch/R Gear
7 GCH CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me	2921	C Meddaugh
8 GCH CH Goodtime's I Rest My Case	2632	K SMITH/L Fernandes
9 CH Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3x	2449	J Inman/C Browning
10 GCH CH Summits Emery Its In The Bag	2367	P Wedding
11 GCH CH Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It	2230	M Roxby/C Metcalf
12 GCH CH Toasty's Rag Doll	2161	P Oxenberg/J Oxenberg/Y Shen/K Bornhofen
13 GCH CH Hillock Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz	1442	T Tomlinson/K Shufflbottom
14 CH Avalor's Inxs	1418	L Reuter
15 CH Xcelerate Victorious Secret	1280	A Seuberling/B Randermann
16 CH Toasty's Treasure Island	1203	P Oxenberg/J Oxenberg/C Douglas/J Bates
17 CH Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly	1029	S Brentson/L Fernandes
18 CH Karagold's Kruz'N Coast T'Coast	907	K Rubba/D Rubba/K Brady
19 GCH CH Highlight's A Million Comments	839	P Loves
20 GCH CH Glengowan's Authentic Playboy	801	J Kashuba/R Caldwell


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/breed-display.php?cat=107


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There it is! I knew there was something I was missing! Thanks!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I LOVE #14 and #20!! =) Lol...I have met these dogs in person and they are sooo beautiful!


----------



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

I know #14 too. I like him also. :

He is my boy's dad.

The picture is from the Land o' Lakes Golden Retriever Specialty. Gunnar won winners dog. And Noah (Avalor's INXS) if I remember right won Best of opposite.
I took it from my phone. that is why it is grainy.


----------



## gunnar (Oct 27, 2009)

picture didnt go through. 

here it is


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I love #4: CH GAIA OF YOSHI ENTERPRISE JP
Here are few photos that I took at 
Mission Circuit Dog Show Pomona, CA. 5/28 - 31, 2010 

GAIA - #57 Male Golden Retriever - Won Best of Breed 
CH GAIA OF YOSHI ENTERPRISE JP
SR-560,377/01
Sep 13, 2006
Breeder: Miyoko Yoshia. By CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abeland --
CH Kabuko of Yoshida Enterprise JP,
Kazjnari Oshima, 11403-75 Fujisan, Narusawa-Mura, Minami TsuruGun, Yamanshi-Ken, . 401-3. Dog
(Laurie M. Jordan-Fenner, AKC Registered Handler)


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Number 3 is Hazel's Dad! 

3 GCH CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN 5869 L Chew/J Andras/A Andras/B Bischoff


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> As of July 31. 2010:
> 
> 
> Standing	Previous	Name	Points	Owner
> ...



Where did you get this list?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Where did you get this list?


The Canine Chronicle Online - Breed Stats


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> Number 3 is Hazel's Dad!
> 
> 3 GCH CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN 5869 L Chew/J Andras/A Andras/B Bischoff


He's actually #2 now! Our handler saw him at the National and said he's an amazing boy...just gorgeous.


----------

